# My 240sx



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

hehe sorry the forum has a lot of catgories so i posted in the 240sx forum.. heh, well here's my ride:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

looks good! Have you ever thought of getting some cobra rims? I hear they look pretty good on our cars.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

very very nice.. car looks like a beast in black.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like it's in great shape! Nice. A clean black car looks great.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nice*

Looks good. Makes me I want to trade my car in for nice S14. Serious. I noticed the 97~98 tail lamps.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

thanks for the input guys  
Badmojo, I was going to get 98 cobra wheels for my car, but the damnest thing happened. someone beat me to the deal!


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Yeah Grants car is in really good shape. Very clean and well done.
Nice Grant!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks tight
i like those cars
myf riend is tryin to fidn one but all of them in this area are either automatic or loook like shit, he wants an S14

my brothers friend has a 95 SE and he put on the 2000-2001 Maxima SE 17" rims looked very good, but then he painted the car and got white rims and body kit, looks even better now


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Niccce, i used to love to look at a 240sx on the way to school but then one day there was an integra in its place....death to that person!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok I gotta ask this question. Does that thing drift!?!!?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

nice! great pics


----------

